# NRCHA rules



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Waybueno said:


> Question does the NRCHA have rules on the horses wearing leg protection?
> Im watching the snaffle bit futurity live online webcast and one of the riders did not have any kind of back leg protection on him skid boots or medicine boots, and they may not have been doing huge sliding stops but when their workin those cows they dig in and put their butts under themselves and slide. So I would think they would need protection.
> 
> 
> ...


There is no rules for leg protection. It is up to each trainer/rider/owners to decide if they with to use and if so what type.

In the Snaffle Bit Futurity they show in a snaffle and can use 2 hands b/c of it. Also NRCHA cutting is not NCHA cutting. There are totally different rules involved also in NRCHA the only shows that have cutting are the aged events. Once you get into the Affiliate level there is no cutting. Just dry work and fence work.


----------



## Heartland (Aug 9, 2010)

Awwww man!!! I forgot all about it!! I've got it up on webcam now.


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

nrhareiner said:


> There is no rules for leg protection. It is up to each trainer/rider/owners to decide if they with to use and if so what type.
> 
> In the Snaffle Bit Futurity they show in a snaffle and can use 2 hands b/c of it. Also NRCHA cutting is not NCHA cutting. There are totally different rules involved also in NRCHA the only shows that have cutting are the aged events. Once you get into the Affiliate level there is no cutting. Just dry work and fence work.


Thank you for clearing that up!


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

Another question their doing rein work today and in some of the spins the horses will hop instead of crossing their legs over, and some will only do it once or twice then cross over again, are they loosing points for that?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes they will lose point. The rules for the reined work says them must cross over. If they are stalling that to will cause them to loose points. It is better to be correct then fast and I think a lot of people try to push the horse to be fast when they have not yet got the basics of correct first.


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

Okay thank you for clearing that up, I know Twinkies last owner used to spin him as a show offy thing and he started hopping to try and go as fast as she was asking, and iv been working on that lot, we had to go really slow for awhile but he starting to go faster and cross over. Every horse iv watched so far in this has hopped at least once through their spin


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Yeah, at the midland show last weekend I only saw 2 or 3 horses do a perfect spin. Most of the others just scooted their feet around with no crossing over. And as far as leg protection, several people believe that leg protection is counter-productive being that it traps in heat and can cause inflammation. So these are probably the people not using protection.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I always wear skid boots and front legacy boots, but its totally up to the trainer.

And yes, they lose points for hopping. They should step over elegantly, not bounce around on their haunches.


----------

